# Meeting another interneter



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Hey austin good meeting you and hunting-Did you get fired?... hey i was filling up in harvey and one of those hotties you picked up recognized me and asked for your number again, to bad i didnt have it! I gave her Al's number instead! BAHAHAHA 
See you in 2 weeks my brotha! :beer: :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

GIRLS????? HARVEY< TWO WEEKS??? Come on guys I want in!!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey tyler if you plan on picking up girls you better bring me with you, because you know as well as i do that my shoe has better game than you do. Hey give me a call about this weekend


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

Harvey has some fine lookin ladies....and some damn good hunting too!! I used to go chasin ladies there all the time in high school :beer: Good luck hunting..and with the women!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

What can I say.... Anyways It was great Blaker, and nope, they didn't even know I was gone. I gotta get the last 3 digits of her ## Luckily I have connections up 'thurr' and they know who she is.. HOOKUP!!!  I'll get off my butt and scout here sometime, maybe take a nice long boat ride. See if I can put her in the middle of a sand flat or something again. lol Should be a fun time. I whacked 2 teal today with the 10 gauge. 1 9/16oz of 1's is what I will call a meat 'tenderizer'. Anyway it was awesome man, thanks again, hope your dad and the other boys had fun as well. The Max 4 Bandit must now ride off into the night, see everyone tomorrow when I post some of me and Dean's 'Tool Time' hunt photos. :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Remember now boys, Beer, Babes and Big Honkers are all good things. We even took the little honkers as well, oh those were geese though..... :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hey Austing, remind Dean that doing 15 will get him 20.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

If theres grass in the field, play ball.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Everyone knows that Sodak is the real place to pick up chicks. Spring Break 2003 baby Na Na NANAN. Tyler I taught lyle everything he knows.


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

what happens in sodak stays in sodak

lyle: you take my phone, i'll take your phone... enough said. :rollin:

-Phil


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Phil i got you man i had forgot about that until just now. :beer: As a matter of fact. I just saw that girl the other day. I didnt feel any need to talk to her though. Phil you saw the game. :wink:


----------

